# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  اختيار طبيب أزهري شخصية العام في أوروبا.. قام بإجراء 3 آلاف عملية نادرة

## نادين

تم اختيار الطبيب الأزهرى الدكتور ياسر البطراوى ،أستاذ جراحة العظام بكلية طب الأزهر، شخصية العدد ليكون أول طبيب من خارج أوروبا وأمريكا توضع صورته علي غلاف مجلة عالمية طبية متخصصة في مجال جراحات العظام تصدر في أوروبا، وتدعى مجلة "Orthopedics، ويجري معه حديث خاص عن الجراحات التي يجريها على ٦ صفحات. 

وبحسب بيان رسمي أصدرته إدارة جامعة الأزهر اليوم، جاء هذا الاختيار ليؤكد عالمية رسالة الأزهر الشريف في شتى بقاع الأرض، فبجانب تخريجه علماء فى علوم الدين فإن لدية علماء نبغوا وتفوقوا في علوم الدنيا أيضًا. 

كانت الهيئة الاستشارية للمجلة والتى تضم أساتذة جراحات العظام فى العالم قد قررت بإجماع الآراء فى اجتماعها الأخير الذى عقد فى أكتوبر الماضي اختيار ابن جامعة الأزهر الدكتور ياسر البطراوي شخصية العدد الذي يصدر في شهر ديسمبر الحالي وقامت بوضع صورته على غلاف المجلة واسعة الانتشار فى أوروبا. 

وكانت الهيئة الاستشارية قد تناولت أبحاث الدكتور البطراوى، حول موضوع جراحات تطويل قصر القامة التي يجريها بالتثبيت الخارجي أو المسمار الداخلي باستخدام الريموت كونترول وهو الأحدث في هذا المجال وذلك بعد نجاح تلك العمليات بنسبة نجاح وصلت إلي ١٠٠٪ وبدون أي مشكلات وتم نشر ذلك في المجلات العملية المتخصصة مثل مجلة جراحى العظام الأمريكية Orthopedics ومعظم من تم إجراء العمليه لهم كانوا من مشاهير هوليوود أو سياسيين مشهورين على مستوى العالم. 

يعد البطراوى، من الرواد فى مجالات علاج تشوهات أقدام الأطفال بدون جراحة، وتقويم عظام الأطفال كما يعد من أشهر الأطباء العالميين في جراحات تطويل وتقويم العظام حيث يقصد بالقاهرة المرضى من جميع أنحاء العالم ولا سيما الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وإنجلترا وكندا وأستراليا وألمانيا وإسبانيا واليابان. 

ومن أساسيات رسالة الدكتور البطراوى الحفاظ على سرية الحياة الشخصية للمرضى بصفة عامة، حيث تم فيه علاج أفراد من العائلات المالكة للعديد من الدول الأجنبية وأيضًا بعض الفنانين المشهورين عالميًا ومحليًا. 

ونظرًا للشهرة العالمية التي حققها الدكتور ياسر البطراوي، في النتائج المبهرة لعمليات تطويل قصار القامة وتقويم العظام وجراحات الإليزاروف. هذا وتطلبه معظم الجامعات العالمية في ألمانيا وسويسرا وبلغاريا وإيطاليا والبوسنة وباكستان والعديد من الدول العربية لإلقاء محاضرات وعمل ورش عمل تدريبية لأطبائها ورغم أن دولة مثل ألمانيا متقدمة جداً في جراحة العظام ،إلا أن د.البطراوي مطلوب هناك دائما للتدريس في أكبر جامعاتها وهي جامعة هايدلبرج. 

عمل الدكتور ياسر البطراوي مع أشهر الأطباء العالميين المتخصصين في هذا المجال سنوات عديدة حيث عمل لمدة ثلاثة أعوام مع الدكتور موريزيو كتاجني في إيطاليا (رائد جراحات الإليزاروف العالمي ومؤسس الجمعية الدولية لجراحات الإليزاروف – ASAMI) وحصل على زمالة الجمعية الدولية لجراحات الإليزاروف. 

كما عمل مع كل من الدكتور درور بالي و جون هرزنبرج والدكتور كيفن تيتسوورث بجامعة ميريلاند ببالتيمور بالولايات المتحدة لمدة عامين حصل خلالهما على الدكتوراه في جراحات تطويل العظام وتقويمها ،وأيضًا على زمالة جامعة ميريلاند في تطويل العظام وتقويمها وتشوهات عظام الأطفال عام 2000. 

وعمل أيضًا بمركز جراحات الإليزاروف بكورجان في سيبيريا بروسيا لمدة 4 أشهر عام 2000 وحصل على الدبلوما المتقدمة لجراحات الإليزاروف، وهذا ما يفسر تميز نتائج الدكتور ياسر البطراوي حيث إن طريقته الخاصة في إجراء هذه الجراحات المتقدمة تعد مزيجًا من المدارس المختلفة في التخصص ،حيث أنه يجمع بين مميزات كل مدرسة من المدارس السابقة في طريقة إجرائه جراحات التقويم والتطويل. 

ويقوم المركز الدولي لجراحات تطويل واستعاضة العظام بمدينة بالتيمور بولاية ميريلاند بالولايات المتحدة بدعوة الدكتور ياسر البطراوي سنويًا للمشاركة في التدريس بالدورة السنوية الدولية لإصلاح تشوهات وتطويل العظام التي تنعقد في شهر سبتمبر من كل عام. 

ومنذ بدأ الدكتور ياسر البطراوي التخصص في جراحات تقويم وتطويل العظام عام 1996 وإجرائه العديد من الأبحاث وتقديمه لها في المؤتمرات الدولية المتخصصة وهو يتلقي العديد من الدعوات للمشاركة في التدريس في الدورات المتخصصة بالعديد من دول العالم المختلفة، كما يقوم أيضًا بإجراء بعض الجراحات الإرشادية لتدريب الأطباء بتلك الدول ،لا سيما في مجال تقويم العظام وتطويلها باستخدام برامج كمبيوتر خاصة وتطبيقات استخدام جهاز تيلور الفضائي للحصول على أدق النتائج. 

وقد تم اختيار الدكتور ياسر البطراوي سكرتيرًا عامًا للمؤتمر العالمي الثاني للتثبيت الخارجي للعظام في أكتوبر 2007. 

إضافة الى ما سبق فقد تم تكريم الدكتور ياسر البطراوي في العديد من المؤتمرات العالمية وحصوله على جائزة أفضل أبحاث فى جراحات تقويم وتطويل العظام مثل جائزة الرابطة الدولية لجراحات العظام عام 2001 فى (باريس)، ومؤتمر جراحات الإصابات الأوروبي 2007 (جراتس، النمسا). 
وقد كرمته جامعة الأزهر من قبل ٧ سنوات بحضوره مجلس الجامعة وتسلمه درع الجامعة تقديرًا للدور الهام الذي يقوم به في الدعاية للجامعة عالميًا مما يعد دلالة واضحة على التاكيد لعالمية رسالة الازهر الشريف جامعا وجامعة فى مختلف المنتديات الدولية . 

كما يعد الدكتور ياسر البطراوي، أصغر طبيب مصري يحصل على جائزة الدولة التشجيعية عام 1998 (29 عامًا) حيث كان يعمل في ذلك الوقت مدرسًا مساعدًا لجراحة العظام بكلية طب الأزهر للبنات وذلك عن مجمل أبحاثه العلمية المنشورة في دوريات عالمية في ذلك الوقت ، وقد تناولت وسائل الاعلام العالمية ،المسموعة والمقروءةوالمرئية ،نجاح الجراحات التي أجراها الدكتور ياسر البطراوي بتلك الدول ،ومنها على سبيل المثال دول سويسرا وبلغاريا وباكستان ،ليس هذا فحسب بل قامت بعض وسائل الاعلام فى تلك الدول بالقدوم الى مصر الازهر لتعقد لقاءات مع الدكتور البطراوى. 

وقد أجرى الدكتور ياسر البطراوي أكثر من 3000 جراحة تطويل ناجحة منذ عام 1996 حتي الآن للحالات المرضية ونحو 300 جراحة تجميلية لتطويل السيقان منذ 2002 حتى يوليو 2014. ويأتي العديد من مرضاه الأجانب قاصدين ابن الأزهر وكان بعضهم من نجوم السينما العالمية وبعض أفراد العائلات المالكة لبعض الدول ،وتم الحفاظ على سرية علاجهم تمامًا. د البطراوي يفخر دائمًا بانتمائه لجامعة الأزهر وأمله الكبير في أن ينشئ وحدة متخصصة في تطويل وتقويم العظام حتى يحضر الأطباء من جميع دول العالم إليها للتدريب. 

http://gate.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/In...ntentID=573811

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

